
Raspberry Pi: High Quality Camera - tosh
https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-high-quality-camera/
======
tosh
> 12.3 megapixel Sony IMX477 sensor, 7.9mm diagonal image size, and back-
> illuminated sensor architecture, with adjustable back focus and support for
> C- and CS-mount lenses

------
rapjr9
They say it has better low light capability, but I haven't found any source
that quantifies or demonstrates it. Even the Sony spec sheet doesn't say.

